# Building with kitchen for rent, Massacusetts



## waswizard (Feb 1, 2008)

Former bar and grill in New Bedford, MA ready to rent for your catering, takeout, or deli business.

2000 sf with kitchen includes exhaust, range, oven, grill, fryers, prep table, coolers. Plenty of parking. Space for seating or storage.

$1200/mo. negotiable depending on buildout required.


----------

